# Antioxidants for high DNA Sperm Fragmentation



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello,
My partner has just been diagnosed with 45% DNA Sperm Fragmentation. This could account for out terrible experiences so far. 

I know the literature on antioxidants is mixed but on balance there seems to be support for 1g of C and E a day. My question is - where do you buy it? Is it just a case of getting the high dose versions from Boots, or is there some on line pharmacy that does fertility vitamins? 

And you would add anything in to the mix over and above Vits C and E ? 

Hope you can help! Susie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Susie,

Vitamin supplements can be obtained from any larger pharmacy store, herbalist, health food shop or online retailer. Take your pick basically  Not aware of any 1 type being better than another and most people tend to select on basis of cost. There are multivitamin preparations available that contain a balance of lots of vitamins/minerals/amino acids specifically marketed for fertility purposes. Again no evidence that one is any better than another. It all really depends on whether you are following a particular programme or not i.e. Zita West book

In terms of adding to the mix then you could go on for ever adding in different things so much so that DP would rattle going down the stairs. As you say though the literature is mixed and there is no hard evidence that it makes that much of a difference so probably best to mka eup your own minds on what you feel best for you in terms of cost and actually physically taking on a daily basis.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

